# Babys crib



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well decided to build a crib over buy one. The one wife wanted was $1500 so far it's cost me $200. Also give me an excuse to buy a hvlp spray system. 

The worst thing about it is having to work in a 12x12 room full of tools.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Go Daddy Go!

Looks like a great start to a fantastic finish.
Big work in a small room always put the patience to the test. 

How are you going to do the sides?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Aaron Berk said:


> Go Daddy Go!
> 
> Looks like a great start to a fantastic finish.
> Big work in a small room always put the patience to the test.
> ...


Prob balusters of some kind. See some white powder coated ones I may use instead of wood as I'm having a nightmare finding straight dowels.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Totally off the wall idea..how about some cool black steel stair balusters with a dark finish.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Totally off the wall idea..how about some cool black steel stair balusters with a dark finish.


I did think about that as well as square ones but it's the color that's the issue. Crib is going to be orange and white so I'm trying to find white ones. Wood stick with wood but I can't find straight ones anywhere gonna look in the morning.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I did think about that as well as square ones but it's the color that's the issue. Crib is going to be orange and white so I'm trying to find white ones. Wood stick with wood but I can't find straight ones anywhere gonna look in the morning.


Like Home Depot?!?:blink::blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mehtwo said:


> Like Home Depot?!?:blink::blink:


Different shade of orange lol 

That's where I'm gonna try first. They normally have a lot of different sizes there but no idea if they are straight.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

these come in white, they have others.

http://www.decksdirect.com/deck-bal...uster/solutions-square-aluminum-baluster.html


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Well decided to build a crib over buy one. The one wife wanted was $1500 so far it's cost me $200. Also give me an excuse to buy a hvlp spray system.
> 
> The worst thing about it is having to work in a 12x12 room full of tools.
> 
> ...


You got to be gettin alot of extra brownie points for that . Nice job so far from pic . :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Hussy (Mar 8, 2012)

My wife just asked me this morning about building a crib. Are you building based off of pre-fab mattress dims? Did she talk you into the matching changing table yet?


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I built my daughters furniture, Wife wanted to buy 3k worth of stuff at restoration hardware. Yea that isn’t gona happen. Just copied the catalogue:thumbsup:


looking good brother


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Good work... I am far too lazy and unmotivated to do that for my kids, in truth if I did that it would probably be built from Fiberon cutoffs and my wife wouldn't go for that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

T-Hussy said:


> My wife just asked me this morning about building a crib. Are you building based off of pre-fab mattress dims? Did she talk you into the matching changing table yet?


Yep worked off the 28x52 which seems to be the norm for baby's mattress sizes and yes she already got me doing the changing table lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Got parts of it primed and rail done. Not too much left now.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am trying to get some bunk beds dry fitted for my 2 girls.

All the time spent on making your kids something like that, will be time well spent.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Non toxic paint. Non toxic paint. :whistling


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

eh break em in right 1kvoc


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am trying to get some bunk beds dry fitted for my 2 girls.
> 
> All the time spent on making your kids something like that, will be time well spent.


There's def something great about doing it for your kids or in my case future kid. Im sure it's gonna get about 15 years of non stop use if my wife has her way lol.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

better sell some **** brother.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The old guy that owns the old hardware store here in town is going to make a deal on some lead paint they have down in the basement....


----------

